# short reply,s



## John Starkey (17 Feb 2011)

Just a quick apology about my short reply,s to articles,this is due to timing out issue,s  i get,(i had two goes writing this short bit)

regards,
john.


----------



## Tom (17 Feb 2011)

Can you copy what you write as you go? Or write in word and paste in?


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2011)

You tried a different browser John? No one else seems to be getting that problem!


----------



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2011)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You tried a different browser John? No one else seems to be getting that problem!



Hi Paulo,excuse my stupidity whats a browser    , :? ,

regards,
john.


----------



## Angus (19 Feb 2011)

internet explorer firefox opera google chrome etc are browser types 

if you are using internet explorer 8 then try firefox or opera and see if the problem persists.


----------



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2011)

fozziebear said:
			
		

> internet explorer firefox opera google chrome etc are browser types
> 
> if you are using internet explorer 8 then try firefox or opera and see if the problem persists.



Cheers fozzie,i use a mac,so what you are saying is if i google ukaps every time i may not suffer the timeout prob,

john.


----------



## Angus (19 Feb 2011)

i dont really understand what you mean by if you google it everytime? but if you are using the safari internet browser on mac, then try using opera or firefox for mac osx.

what error message is it giving you with the timeout?

no one else i know of has had this problem, there were problems with timing out from the chat on the old host, but that has gone since the changeover to the new host.


----------



## John Starkey (19 Feb 2011)

I don,t get an error message as such,if i don,t type quick enough when posting when i try to upload my replies i have to resign in again,and this can be after just 30/40 seconds   ,

john.


----------



## Angus (19 Feb 2011)

hmm might be something to do with your cookie settings? sounds like its just logging you out of the forum, try ticking the keep me logged in box aswell.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Feb 2011)

John download and install this: http://download.mozilla.org/?product=fi ... lang=en-GB

Then compare with Safari!


----------



## John Starkey (20 Feb 2011)

Thanks paulo,i will give it try,

John.


----------



## GHNelson (21 Feb 2011)

Forget that post.John
Just noticed you saying you had a mac.Anyway i still get timed out using Internet explorer 7.
I can stop this by going into a new tab using Private Browsing tab.
I think getting timed out could be to do with cookies and security software on our computers. 
hoggie


----------

